# 70 back on the road



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

Finally got the old girl refreshed and back on the road last weekend. New headliner, carpet, dash cover, front seat covers, rear bumper, tail light lenses, and paint (and way too much mechanical to list here). Got to give a shout to Ames and Summit...…..no backorders through the whole thing and had everything I needed. I used Summit's single stage Acrylic Urethane and so far I'm pretty impressed. Only mistake was shattering the windshield while removing the stainless from the LAST clip on the whole car. Well, at least I got a new windshield out of the deal. It ain't perfect, but at least I can tell those $10,000 paint job guys at the shows that I did it all myself.

And no, it's not a Ram Air car, but the stickers look cool, right?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great!

I know it feels great too, to be able to say you did it all yourself.

Bear


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

That color is incredible. What is it?


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks, guys. It's a custom color I came up with. It is 5 quarts of Summit Pure White single stage acrylic urethane, mixed with one quart of Coastal Blue. It was pretty much the same color before , and it got so many comments that I went back with it.


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

GoatBawb said:


> Thanks, guys. It's a custom color I came up with. It is 5 quarts of Summit Pure White single stage acrylic urethane, mixed with one quart of Coastal Blue. It was pretty much the same color before , and it got so many comments that I went back with it.


Your car looks great and the color also grabbed my attention as well. In 77 my friend got a new Vette for graduation it was code 26 light blue 3rd most popular color choice for 77. I see you're in Tn. I live in Chattanooga Tn. and being able to say I did it goes a long way in my book as well.


----------

